# Egernia depressa



## Umbral (Jan 30, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone keeps these in NSW and what they are like to keep. Temperament, care etc.


----------



## BrownHash (Jan 31, 2015)

I would think none since they aren't on the keepers list. There may be a few that are kept as _E. depressa_, but I would doubt the quality of the DNA as they could have been bred with any of the species in the depressa group.


----------



## Shotta (Feb 1, 2015)

there are some being kept recently saw some for sale for 1200 ea,from what i heard they are pretty easy to keep


----------



## Umbral (Feb 1, 2015)

Good point Brown I was thinking of depressa but then saw the epsisolus and put down the wrong name.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 2, 2015)

If you had depressa in NSW the then NPWs did DNA tests on them and as no epsisolus were ever legally acquired by private keepers they were confiscated. I dont know what happened from there. BTW, this is second hand from a depressa keeper so take it with a grain of salt or whatever your poison is.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 2, 2015)

The only depressa in NSW that got DNA tested were some in collections of a couple of keepers only a few years ago, after licensing authorities were suspicious of their origin.

As epsisolus exists only after the recent break up of the depressa complex, previously all Pygmy spiny tailed skinks (E.depressa) were under the one name. Keepers have traditionally referred to them as either the browns or reds. 

There are more in collections than people think.


----------



## Umbral (Feb 2, 2015)

Seems depressa are hard to come by, I'm pretty interested in them. If anyone has any experience with them I would be interested in hearing from you.


----------

